# very much useful..it's my experience



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

dear friends,
as some of u know about my one pair of pigieons monto & molly( whome i thought pair)..actually both of them are males..i had this doubt from the begining when both of them use to coo and rounds..(though i read some female use to coo too)..also they didnt pair up for around one month(they use to fight a lot) but when i thought to replace they were loving each other so i thougt i am wrong and they r male and female only .. but when the nesting happened..both tried to build separate nest inside the box..my doubt finally reached it's peak point so i met the shop owner who told me to bring them to the shop where he had many other pigeons once i left them they started cooing and tried to chase other female pigeons..shop owner then revealed that he was not sure while giving, as both were not matured and he guessed wrong...finally he gave me a female pigeon in replacement with a male..now one of my male and the female which he gave has started get along within two days..and i can easily see the difference...though it's little heartbreaking to give one of my male back but i needed female so no other way...so be careful and notice before getting a pair....pls comment


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dear Sundar,
I know your frustration and am very happy the shop owner was ethical and gave you a female. Now watch out because they will breed like no tomorrow so I hope you have some wooden eggs on standby! Good luck!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

doveone52 said:


> Dear Sundar,
> I know your frustration and am very happy the shop owner was ethical and gave you a female. Now watch out because they will breed like no tomorrow so I hope you have some wooden eggs on standby! Good luck!



I agree. There are so many Pigeons for adoption...so many that will never find homes and may meet a terrible end...please don't let the cycle continue.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Sunder,
Just a bit of suggestion.....
I personally don;t prefer buying pigeons in a shop but I would approach a breeder.... I think there are several breeders in TN whom you can approach and get the birds...

Again my personal thoughts......as in Bangalore I dont like the way the pet shops keep those birds... they are really crowded and people who handle them do not know much about them, but they pretend to know.....


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Good for you Sundar. I'm glad that it worked out for you and found a resolution. I hope you named her Molly. I like that name. Please keep me updated ok.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

sure jmaxpsi, i will keep u updated ..ya i have named her molly..
dear chillang now i am in madhyapradesh for one year after tat i will go back to chennai... actually it's not a shop i just used tat word shop for a breeder only..but the breeder is an old man who gave me..also he told tat they were not matured when i he gave me ( around 1.5 months back)..anyway now everything is ok...thanks for ur comments..though i am hand feeding monto so it becomes very easy for newly came molly to get accustomed to the same...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Sundar, looking forward to hear some good news......


----------

